

Swype, text input for screens - VeXocide
http://www.swypeinc.com/

======
auxbuss
What is this page telling me? Mine says: "Samsung Galaxy S". So nothing
relevant to me. Move along.

But, giving it a second chance, since this is HN, I go to Product, which is in
fact a "What is swype" page. And it kind of tells me stuff, but it's
confusing.

Then, on the partners' page it says: "Swype’s primary business model is OEM
licensing."

So, here I sit with my HTC Wildfire, happening to know what swype was, and
wondering whether it is relevant to me.

Frankly, I have no idea.

------
trogdor
This claim/link is worthless spam and I hope you feel bad about it, and repent
by never posting such a waste of bandwidth again.

